# Here is the Sentra



## lil import mammie (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, I know many of you have asked to see the sentra, so here it is.... let me know your thoughts ok...

Thanks :fluffy: :kiss: 




















































oh and a pic of me....


----------



## Lurch (Sep 27, 2004)

thats bloody lovely that is..... :thumbup: 


oh and the car looks sweet too....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looking good ! keep an eye out for the black corners ! they may be available soon


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Mmm, a little Euro flavor going on. Also how are those headllights, I still think they kick ass, as far as looks go.


----------



## lil import mammie (Jan 28, 2005)

Lurch said:


> thats bloody lovely that is..... :thumbup:
> 
> 
> oh and the car looks sweet too....




Thank you!


----------



## lil import mammie (Jan 28, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> looking good ! keep an eye out for the black corners ! they may be available soon




:thumbup: ok sure will


----------



## lil import mammie (Jan 28, 2005)

ASsman said:


> Mmm, a little Euro flavor going on. Also how are those headllights, I still think they kick ass, as far as looks go.



I was worried bout quality but have had no problems....


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

lil import mammie said:


> I was worried bout quality but have had no problems....


Dont do much night driving


----------

